# I Need Help



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

Ok so my girlfriend and i are new to surf fishing do to not having a boat anymore :reallycrying. So i need help on alot of things i have recently purchased a penn 850 ss and a 12 ft rod and have other light tackle. we have gone to the beach and had no luck have used everything from live shrimp to live sand fleas i guess it just boils down to i dont have a clue to what im doing and im gonna try to go wed if anyone wants to join us we would love the company


----------



## JRG24 (Mar 19, 2008)

check out this thread. it should help you find where you should be.

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic77232-17-1.aspx


----------



## pierrat23 (Feb 10, 2009)

your equipment is the right stuff, for hooks probably a 2/0, use peeled shrimp, or sand fleas keep your line tight and your should be good


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

2/0 is too big for pomps. I can't remember the size I use but I know there's no /0 in the name.

I'm not at home or I would check the size for you. Maybe it's a 2.

The guys at Outcast or G.B. could tell you what size to use. And get circle hooks. They hook themselves. 

Your chances of hooking one improves each day as the weather gets warmer. Just be patient and maybe try different spots. You've got the right rod and reel.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

well thanks for your help guys i will be there wed i will stop by GB bait and tackle and pick up some hooks and bait so if any of you see a big white dodge on the side of the road im there feel free to come by


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i use the 1/0 owner circles they work great.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

i just picked up several diff pomp rigs from walmart and some 1/0 circle hooks switched the hooks out almost ready for wed. thank you guys for the help again


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Try a #2 Mutu by owner.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

never seen a mutu


----------



## mojoman (Mar 10, 2009)

I've got a question. What about the pre-made pompano rigs? I've heard that they can get spooked by all of that hardware. I've seen some at Outcast made out of some flourocarbon, and the usewhat looks like an orange ear plug for color. No metal whatsoever. I'm very new to surf fishing. Just wondering what works for you guys.


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Forget the Walmart stuff. Go to GBB&T or Outcast, all great guys, and they'll get you riggged right. Search this site for "pompano" and you'll learn how to fish for them. In another week or two, when the water temperature hits 65 - 67 the schools will be here and you'll look like a pro.


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

Uhhhh Forget the Wal Mart stuff?!?!?! That's the only kind of rig I use and we catch fish almost everytime we are out. Very good rigs! Here is just two days last year.










^ April 19, 2008I think this was










^ November 3, 2008


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

ok i am getting bored i have gone 3-times this past week and not one freakin bite i need someone to show me what im doing wrong or what to improve on if the weather permits i will be out there tues am till who knows so anyone want company or want to help a fellow angler please help me out


----------

